# Melting Ice



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Guys,

We've got a pond that we hunt that iced up pretty good with this last front. Looks like we're in for a thaw but we want to speed it up before the birds pass us by. Short of getting out there and breaking ice when we hunt does anybody have any ideas for helping mother nature along a little while we're not there? We've thought about black tarps, sand, ice-melt, and rocks. Sand seems like the cheapest and lowest impact. Any other thoughts?

Foldem


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

crushed up charcoal.


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks goosegrinder, sounds like a good idea. Thats what I was looking for.

Foldem


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Get out there with ice augers and punch abunch of holes, then run water over the ice. Or drill some holes and then start breaking off chunks and shoving it under the ice. Its alot of work either way but it could make or break a hunt. :wink:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

breaking it into chuncks and pushing it under the edge is what we did for the last hunt. We are looking for something a little more efficient for a bigger hole without the breaking ice work. I think if we can get the ice off it we wont have to worry about it anymore this year. Ive got a tool at home to keep it open at night also :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

if your'e gonna be gone for a few days,it's probably better to leave it in chunks. That way,it won't melt in so fast. It'll still help melt ice no matter how you do it.

Alex


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

How thick is the ice??? We used a trolling motor rig and left it on all night once when there was a freeze and the next morning we had about 30 yards opening when everything else was froze so if you got something like a motor or aerorator you could rig up might work, if the pond is shallow maybe a four wheeler to break it up or something, if this ponds has fish in it, careful what chemicals you put on to melt the ice or youll shooting snow geese and smelling dead fish lol..... good luck! :beer: 
Adam


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Adam,
Good advice.Get a hole open and if they are predicting a freeze,you can use a trolling motor on a sawhorse to keep it open overnite. Just make sure the prop is right on the surfac to keep it moving.

Alex


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

If the pond is shallow try a chainsaw to cut it into squares and then slide them under the leftover ice. 
I tried it once and worked pretty well. It was Lots easier and quicker than busting by hand. Although be sure to wear as much waterproof stuff as possible. The spray can get you if you don't watch out.
Then the other ideas of a motor/aerator to keep it open.


----------



## jcneng (Feb 21, 2006)

Wait for warmer weather and in the mean time go hunt with your out of state buddies!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes the trollling motor will work. But if you don't want your trolling motor out there all night....you can buy a mallard machine (same concept). Pretty cheap at walmart and it will do the same. The mallard machine is not as visible as a trolling motor on a saw horse. Plus in the fall you can use it for ducks...or when you are hunting snows...attach a couple of floaters to it to create motion. Just my :2cents: .....I have used the mallard machine in the fall on some of my duck spots....works well to keep ice off. or those really cold days that you keep breaking ice around your decs. Good luck


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Ive actually got the whole thing figured out after we get the ice off. i have several trolling motors and picked up a mallard Machine for 20 bucks when walmart had their clearance 4 weeks ago just for keeping ice open.

I am guessing the ice will be two inches or less, hoping and guessing less but still enough to be a pain the in the butt. cordless sawsall will work good as well.


----------

